# where to put nest box???????



## arizzo (Mar 25, 2012)

I have recently bred my rabbit for the first time and need to know where to put her nest box. She is in a 2 story cage w the bottom of the lower level on grass. She used the bottom part to pee & poop (I replace the sod under it monthly). The top has a divider that allows her one area of totally enclosed space other than an entrace hole. She's already started building a nest in that area. But I worry about the babies falling down the ramp once they start moving around and I can't really close it off without mama not being able to go to her preferred litter area. So should I put a nest box in the bottom area, add one to where she is already nesting, or just let her go with what she is doing as the enclosed area is basically a nest box in itself?   Thank you to anyone who can help me.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd let her build the nest where she is.  Can you put a short board across the bottom of the opening so the babies don't climb out before there ready? 3-4 inches should be high enough.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 25, 2012)

my girls have a similar part open part closed set up (only no 2 level) and my rex doe bluebell happily built her nest in the enclosed area, no nest box, its protected and solid floored so im not worried about the kits getting chilled wihtout an enclosed box so i let her be and iwll allow them to continue this way.

for your set up id say rig up a board to make a little "scraper" (like the front of a normal nest box, its raised so as the doe jumps out the babies dont get pulled out with her) just generlaly something she can still hop over asily but that the babies wount be able to scramble over until thier eyes are open and there a little more safely mobile.


----------

